# He left blamed me won't talk won't get things won't give me divorce



## sem103 (Jun 23, 2012)

My husband left me May 13 said it was what he wanted and that he wanted a divorce, told his friends and family it was all my fault, won't come and get the rest of his things, won't talk to me, won't sign divorce papers or even discuss them with me and is trying to hide out. I do not understand any of this. He is working for a friend that is covering for him (says he is not there), I left messages and send notes the first week not of my calls were returned. I don't know what do do. Please help any advice out there as to what I should do or why he won't get his things, talk to me or give me a divorce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

His actions are odd. But apparently he just does not want to see you. 

He does not have to give you a divorce. You can get a divorce without him agreeing to it.

Just go file for divorce, have him served with the divorce papers where he's staying. If he ignores it you will be granted a divorce by default.

YOu can worry about his things later. At some point just get him a message telling him that if he does not show up by a certain time/date to get his things you will donate them to a charity or hold a garage sale.


----------



## sem103 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Elegirl, yep he is acting odd. I have filed the divorce and got him served and he is just ignoring it. No I don't think he wants to see me either. He had a lot of friends and family giving him input on leaving and now he is hiding behind them. You know he was telling me he loved, wanted, needed and didn't want to lose me right up til the night before he left. He had agreed to go to drug counseling and rehab and then boom he was gone. He left personal things behind like photo albums, fishing poles etc.


----------

